# Small fish combos in the planted tank



## Kingyfish1 (14 Feb 2021)

What small fish combinations are you favorite against a lush green planted tank.
I'm thinking about 

Ember tetra with cardinal tetra
Or cardinal tetra with golden barb

What's your favourite?


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Feb 2021)

Golden Barbs givea real interest as they move all over the tank and when coloured up look great often ignored because in the shops can look a bit faded.Glowlights Black Neons Diamond and Lemon Tetras


----------



## mort (14 Feb 2021)

I quite like an ugly duckling tetra with a standout more showy species. Diamond tetra look nothing in shops but mature into a beautiful fish. Cardinals are obviously a more classic species and hard to beat.

Reed tetra with black phantoms looks nice and I'm considering flame tetra as well now because they can look great when mature.

I think species that live at different levels show things off nicely.


----------



## Driftless (14 Feb 2021)

Ember and Green Tetras.


----------



## Shane1094 (14 Feb 2021)

I second Green neons and embers currently have these. 
Also kerri blue emperor tetras are very nice


----------



## Conort2 (14 Feb 2021)

Hemigrammus rubrostriatus for something a bit different. Colourful enough without being too flashy.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (14 Feb 2021)

Dwarf Neon (Praecox) Rainbowfish. Very active swimmers and glisten beautifully as they swim across the tank.


----------



## Wookii (15 Feb 2021)

Just to throw some other options out there, Green Neon Rasbora (Microdevario Kubotai) look great despite being green (though they have a lovely petroleum blue shimmer across their backs), and the dwarf Corydoras species (Habrosus being my pick) look great in a planted tank foraging in amongst the plants.

For me personally though, watching a decent sized shoal of nicely coloured up Chilli Rasbora darting their way through the stems together is hard to beat.


----------



## dean (15 Feb 2021)

Harlequin Rasboras &
Stiphodon goby 

Or

Green tetra &
Corydoras hastatus or pygmaeus

Good old guppies( males)&
Ottocinclus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shangman (15 Feb 2021)

If I had a big tank, I would have green neon tetras with either hockeystick pencilfish, or threadfin rainbows. I think it' nice to have fish that school with different behaviours, I'd be fascinated to see a good number of them together.


----------

